# Best Youth Arrows... any suggestions??



## Hntesox

I bought my son a Diamond Nuclear Ice and he is HOOKED! Now, it comes with 3 arrows and they are far from straight. So, I'm looking to get him at least a doz. carbon 24" arrows. His bow is currently set at 15lbs, but I don't think it'll be there for very long. I'm guessing he'll be closer to 20 lbs soon. I did some research on arrows (Youth) and it seems there really isn't much to choose from. I'm willing to spend $60-70 if I need too but I'm not crazy about that idea. Anyone have a good "bang for the buck" suggestion?


----------



## thebeast1231

I'm searching for the same thing this seems too be the best for the money beman ics hunter jr
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/beman-hunter-arrows-vanes-insert-loose-p-3276.html


----------



## safe cracker

both my grandsons shoot beman jr. arrows work great and you can't beat the price.....


----------



## wsbark01

victory vforce HV


----------



## CardiacKid74

The HV's only go to 400 spine...way to strong.. I bult some V-Force 600 for my daughters nuclear ice. I plan on building some VAP 800's for her this spring for some better speed and penetration in the 3D targets... A few of the V-Force have bounced off at 35 yeards..lol

Make sure you adjust the tiller also. The first time I drew her bow it was scary how much the cam leaned...YIKES!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I built them backward because she wanted the Victory Logo on the front of her arrows..lol


----------



## wsbark01

CardiacKid74 said:


> The HV's only go to 400 spine...way to strong.. I bult some V-Force 600 for my daughters nuclear ice. I plan on building some VAP 800's for her this spring for some better speed and penetration in the 3D targets... A few of the V-Force have bounced off at 35 yeards..lol
> 
> Make sure you adjust the tiller also. The first time I drew her bow it was scary how much the cam leaned...YIKES!


The funny thing is that Tap says the HV's are to weak for my son's ignition, but they shoot great for him!


----------



## rsteep

My son shoots the Gold Tip Falcons, they take a beating but hold up very well.


----------



## CardiacKid74

wsbark01 said:


> The funny thing is that Tap says the HV's are to weak for my son's ignition, but they shoot great for him!


With the low performance of the kids bows it will shoot fine but those arrows are just way to heavy. The VAP 800 weigh a grain less per inch than the 400HV's. Plus for a child learning to shoot and having heavy abuse on the arrows a VAP will hold up much better than the HV's.. IMO


----------



## Dewboy

All of the above mentioned arrows are grossly overspined for your little one. Don't let anyone tell you that the Beaman Jr's are perfect for a kid drawing 15 lbs shooting a 24" arrow! Take a look at the Carbon Impact Super Club 15/25 arrows. They are spined proberly and not so heavy that they will actually make it to the tarket and stick in instread of bounce off! Oh yeh, and they GROUP! Don't assume your kid can't shoot good enough to group. Get him some properly spined arrows and be prepared to be amazed. Many arrow companies are being VERY DISHONEST marketting .500 spined arrows as Youth arrows! If you ever saw a little kid shooting CI Super Club arrows or CX Medallion XR arrows, Your jaw would drop if all you were accustomed to seeing was the wobbly logs most kids are shooting!


----------

